# Dendrobium aggregatum



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2021)

5 spikes this year.


----------



## abax (Mar 5, 2021)

Beautiful and such a flash of sunshine. This one is fragrant?


----------



## emydura (Mar 6, 2021)

Just stunning. I love these dendrobiums.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2021)

Unfortunately no fragrance.


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 6, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> 5 spikes this year.View attachment 25976


These golden Dendrobium are magical.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Mar 6, 2021)

Whew! They are beautiful!


----------



## kitfox (Mar 6, 2021)

Beautiful example! I love these. IMO, the most reliable Den there is. The more i neglect mine, the better it seems to do!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 7, 2021)

kitfox said:


> Beautiful example! I love these. IMO, the most reliable Den there is. The more i neglect mine, the better it seems to do!


This particular plant won the Butterworth award a few years back. My friend, Jay bought the plant from the original owner and busted it up into a zillion pieces. So apparently this clone takes no love to grow, bloom or whatever. It's on steroids!


----------



## mSummers (Mar 7, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 7, 2021)

Beautiful! I have no luck with these, but it seems you’ve got the culture down, congrats!


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 9, 2021)

Roots look great too! I agree, these cascading types like thyrsiflorum and farmeri etc and their hybrids are just lovely. Nice growing


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2021)

They say back off on the water in the winter time but I do not. I do water the greenhouse less in the winter only because everything stays wetter longer. This being in a wooden basket is dryer than the potted plants.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 12, 2021)

its a great species


----------

